# Pro Plan, the final word



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Our trainer is a district rep. for Purina and I talked to her this morning. She told me the original Chicken and Rice IS coming back FOR SURE  and will be on the shelf in two weeks.
She says she doesn't know why people are getting conflicting information from Purina, there is no question that it will be back 2 weeks from now.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Our trainer is a district rep. for Purina and I talked to her this morning. She told me the original Chicken and Rice IS coming back FOR SURE  and will be on the shelf in two weeks.
> She says she doesn't know why people are getting conflicting information from Purina, there is no question that it will be back 2 weeks from now.


 
I want this signed in blood - CHICKEN blood, no soy.  I hope that this is THE final word, it was frustrating to hear yes, it's coming back, and then no, it's not.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I just shot an email to my sister and my best friend, both work here in St Louis for Purina...lets see if we get conflicting messages LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well here is an insider information email, sorta conflicts with the OP...

just talked to "my people" in pro plan marketing.......they're bringing the original formula back in late january. for more details our consumer affairs is 1-800-778-8864


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well here is an insider information email, sorta conflicts with the OP...
> 
> just talked to "my people" in pro plan marketing.......they're bringing the original formula back in late january. for more details our consumer affairs is 1-800-778-8864


This number goes to "Friskies Brand Cat Foods".


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's the email I got from Purina this evening:

"Dear Purina Pro Club Member,

We received a number of e-mails from our Pro Club members regarding the 
replacement of original Pro Plan Chicken & Rice, Beef & Rice and Natural Lamb & 
Rice Adult Formulas with our new Pro Plan Shredded Blend Formulas. While there 
were many favorable responses, there were also many loyal Pro Plan users who 
were not happy with the change. So unhappy with the change that they have asked 
us to bring back the original Chicken & Rice Adult Formula. Your comments about 
Pro Plan, both pro and con, are always welcome and are very important to us. In 
response to your requests, we will bring back the original Pro Plan Chicken & 
Rice Adult Formula. It will be in addition to our new Pro Plan Shredded Blends 
products.

We ask that you be patient with us as it will take a few weeks to bring it back 
to store shelves. Please know that we will do everything possible to speed up 
the process. The original Chicken & Rice Adult Formula should be in full 
distribution at pet specialty retailers, farm and feed stores and veterinary 
clinics by the end of January 2009. It will be sold exclusively in the 37.5 
lb. bag and will be the exact same formula and package that you have so loyally 
fed to your dogs.

Until then, please consider feeding one of our other Pro Plan formulas, 
including Performance Formula, Small Breed Formula, Large Breed Formula or Pro 
Plan Selects. If you have any questions or require additional information, 
please call our experts at 1-800-PRO-PLAN.

Thank you for your comments, your opinions do count, and most importantly thank 
you for your loyalty to Purina Pro Plan.

Sincerely,


Purina Pro Club "


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

so i gather from the above that the chicken and rice puppy is not being re-introduced ...Unfortunate


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

SunGold said:


> Here's the email I got from Purina this evening:
> 
> "Dear Purina Pro Club Member,
> 
> ...


I received the same email today from Purina.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

arcane said:


> so i gather from the above that the chicken and rice puppy is not being re-introduced ...Unfortunate


To my knowledge the puppy formulas weren't ever changed - only the adult.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> This number goes to "Friskies Brand Cat Foods".


LOL go figure!!! sorry about that...just being the messenger! At least the 'late january' was the same


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my trainer said it will be in the stores "in our area" in 2 weeks, and in full distribution within 10-12, so I guess that's late January!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I stopped at our local feeders supply & was happy to see several bags already on the shelves. when I was there last week-they said they had none...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The only formulas that were changed were Chicken and Rice, Beef and Rice, and Lamb & Rice Adult foods. No puppy food, and not Performance, thank doG.
I am SO relieved that C&R is going to be produced.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

That's great. I was never a big fan of Purina before, but they certainly seemed to listen to their customers. I am new to Pro Plan, so I'm glad I have the option now to stay on the original chicken & rice formula in the future...


----------



## Tuzz (Feb 16, 2009)

We just brought back a bag of the Pro Plan shredded blend lamb to our local PetCo. We have 2 Goldens. 1 is 4 years old and the other 1. THe older one started being a difficult eater with this bag of Pro Plan. 

The younger one had been eating it. Today they both refused to eat it at lunch time. We could not find any bugs in it and there was not out of the ordinary smell but when the younger one will not eat something is seriously wrong!

This is not the first bag we had either. We were on bag 4 or 5 of this new blend. Interestingly enough the older one has had a terrible problem with yeast infections in his ears this winter. I just read that soy was added to the blend. Interesting!!!!
We'll we came home with a bag of the old style and both dogs finished their lunch like they had not seen food for a week. Some thing was serioously wrong with that bag that we returned with out a doubt. After reading the posts about the new formulation if Purina does not bring back the old blend we will have to find another food for our 2 goldens.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I stockpiled the original forumla in November and now have 2 #40 bags left... I haven't seen it in out feed stores yet.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

What is special about Pro Plan? I have heard of it but don't know what to compare it to.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> What is special about Pro Plan? I have heard of it but don't know what to compare it to.


There is nothing "special" about it, I wouldn't say, but it is a very good food that many dogs thrive on. Their Performance formula is also the food of choice for most of the top handlers/top dogs in the country. I have fed it for years with great success.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I still haven't seen the original C&R adult Pro Plan yet and I ran out of it on Friday! I ended up purchasing a small bag of the adult shredded C&R and if I don't see the original back I'm going to start introducing another brand of dog food to my puppy. Petco mentioned the original adult C&R may be back by March.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*On one of the all breed forums i visit from time to time, just the other day one made a post when breeders use Pro Plan. A few said it was because it was a good food, but some said it is because the breeders & show peope get "kick backs" for advertising their dogs use it, they get it so cheap, they don't know their dogs don't look good, thy do not kow their dogs are eating garbage, etc, etc. a couple pointed out that it was strange that the owners only "hink" their dog looks well, is ealthy while it is getting it's health clearances, winning titales, etc. One thing for sure, on that forum there are many Purina haters and no matter if your Purina fed dog lives to 25 without a single illness, ear infection, etc and then dies because it was run oer--according to them it was all in your head that the dog was healthy....and i it had been fe "decnt food" it would have been smart enough not to get out in the street, so Purina caused it's death. LOL.*

*actull the return of the old formula was also discussed and it seems the ones that checked also say it wll be out very soon as the "new formula" was not liked because of the "spongy pieces." I never saw it, so have no idea.*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> *On one of the all breed forums i visit from time to time, just the other day one made a post when breeders use Pro Plan. A few said it was because it was a good food, but some said it is because the breeders & show peope get "kick backs" for advertising their dogs use it, they get it so cheap, they don't know their dogs don't look good, thy do not kow their dogs are eating garbage, etc, etc. a couple pointed out that it was strange that the owners only "hink" their dog looks well, is ealthy while it is getting it's health clearances, winning titales, etc. One thing for sure, on that forum there are many Purina haters and no matter if your Purina fed dog lives to 25 without a single illness, ear infection, etc and then dies because it was run oer--according to them it was all in your head that the dog was healthy....and i it had been fe "decnt food" it would have been smart enough not to get out in the street, so Purina caused it's death. LOL.*
> 
> *actull the return of the old formula was also discussed and it seems the ones that checked also say it wll be out very soon as the "new formula" was not liked because of the "spongy pieces." I never saw it, so have no idea.*


 
Those people are way off base. Yes, they have the Pro Club, and you send in weight circles for rebate "checks" to be used towards future purchases. As do several companies wishing to make their food even more attractive to those who purchase large amounts. They also have the Parent Club Program which provides funding to the qualifying breed clubs of members, supporting canine health research, rescue efforts, and more. That is a great program.
But to suggest that there is some sort of Emperor's New Clothes thing going on is riduculous. The judges at Westminster, for example, don't know who feeds what, and they selected many dogs for Best of Breed who are fed ProPlan. Are those judges somehow under the same spell that the owners/handlers are and they only think those dogs looked good? 
My dogs thrive on it. Have for many years, and my dog's veterinary histories will show very healthy, long lived dogs, as well. 

(Seems like the problem might be that those people who say this bizarre stuff maybe THINK that they appear intelligent and well informed, but really, if they'd been eating something else they would have been smart enough not to write something so absolutely ludicrous and show how foolish it really is. :doh


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Incidentally, they study the dog food industry intensively in marketing classes in universities, as the incredible marketing ploys have been more successful in this industry than just about any other. It's just amazing what people will believe if it's presented correctly.




Pointgold said:


> (Seems like the problem might be that those people who say this bizarre stuff maybe THINK that they appear intelligent and well informed, but really, if they'd been eating something else they would have been smart enough not to write something so absolutely ludicrous and show how foolish it really is. :doh


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Incidentally, they study the dog food industry intensively in marketing classes in universities, as the incredible marketing ploys have been more successful in this industry than just about any other. It's just amazing what people will believe if it's presented correctly.


 
Market pretty much anything packaged with a cute doggie or kitty on it and people will pay twice as much for it. 
Sheddin' Blades - now have a picture of a Collie on them - $12.99. Used to be for horses and cost about 6 bucks.
Dremels - cheaper at Sears than at PetSmart.
Pet wipes - twice as much at PetSmart than are store brand baby wipes at Sam's Club.
Etc, etc...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I keep looking at the Purina ProPlan, but with Shadow's allergies, he just can't eat it. Grrr...I'd give it a shot if I could.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I keep looking at the Purina ProPlan, but with Shadow's allergies, he just can't eat it. Grrr...I'd give it a shot if I could.


Just pretend to feed it to him and visualize him looking great!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Just pretend to feed it to him and visualize him looking great!


I'm tired of looking for foods without corn, milk products, chicken, turkey, duck or rabbit. The Canidae was the best before they changed the formula. Ugh! I'm not all that impressed with Eagle Pack Holistic. Shadow's coat is a mess again (maybe the fish formulas don't agree with him) and Tucker has his first hot spot ever. Tucker's coat isn't that great either. My niece feeds Bailey Iams and his coat is incredible.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

If your guys have ear or allergy issues, give California Natural a try. It cleared up a 5 year long ear issue with Dakota in about 6 weeks, and he's been clean for 4 years now.



Tuzz said:


> We just brought back a bag of the Pro Plan shredded blend lamb to our local PetCo. We have 2 Goldens. 1 is 4 years old and the other 1. THe older one started being a difficult eater with this bag of Pro Plan.
> 
> The younger one had been eating it. Today they both refused to eat it at lunch time. We could not find any bugs in it and there was not out of the ordinary smell but when the younger one will not eat something is seriously wrong!
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

What is the problem with Pro Plan shredded blend?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Miss Happy said:


> What is the problem with Pro Plan shredded blend?


They added soy to there new product and a lot of dogs are having issues.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Miss Happy said:


> What is the problem with Pro Plan shredded blend?


ProPlan's original formulas, as well as Performance, have been outstanding foods for so many for a very long time. They decided that they had to get on the trendy food bandwagon and add "shreds" of what are basically soy meat substitute. They should have left well enough alone. I will not use anything that has soy in it. The little pieces of shredded "meat" are not for the dogs, they are for the consumers who THINK that they are feeding their dogs meat. :doh: Like I couldn't tell that the little pork chops in Kibbles and Bits weren't real. :thinking:


----------



## ChocolateandGold (Jan 5, 2009)

We switched about a month ago to the sensitive skin and stomach formula and are having great results with it!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> They added soy to there new product and a lot of dogs are having issues.


Having issues with allergies?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Miss Happy said:


> Having issues with allergies?


Soy is not an easily digested protein source for dogs. It takes much more of a soy based food for a dog to get the nutrition needed than with a meat based proteing source. There is much more waste. Coats lose bloom. Overall condition is poor.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and can cause the most incredibly stinky gas in a lot of dogs! :yuck:



Pointgold said:


> Soy is not an easily digested protein source for dogs. It takes much more of a soy based food for a dog to get the nutrition needed than with a meat based proteing source. There is much more waste. Coats lose bloom. Overall condition is poor.


----------

